# Zero-Day-Exploit für den Internet Explorer



## Newsfeed (1 März 2010)

Eine Schwachstelle bei der Verarbeitung von Hilfedateien mit VBScript lässt sich ausnutzen, um Schadcode auf einen Windows-Rechner zu laden und zu starten. Allerdings ist dabei ein wenig Nutzerinteraktion notwendig.

Weiterlesen...


----------

